# WNOZ Artikel "Illegale Trails am Eichelberg"



## nz_biker (14. Mai 2020)

Die bösen Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt  Kennt jemand besagte Stelle?


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2020)

__





						Wie sorgt man für Trailsperrungen?
					

Hallo, leider bin ich nun der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten. Ich wurde gebeten, dies zu tun, da ich als einer der "Multiplikatoren" beim Forst bekannt bin.   Im Bereich des Forstamtes Lampertheim, Kreis Bergstraße - also bis tief in den Odenwald und von Zwingenberg bis Weinheim - werden...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




...haben wir hier schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transporter87 (19. Mai 2020)

O mein Gott.....
Die haben Probleme 
Sollen froh sein das es Leute gibt die noch mit dem rad fahren an statt mit dem Motorrad.


----------



## sharky (16. Juni 2020)

die könnten doch mal bilder von harvester-spuren in einen artikel packen. die berichterstattung über mountainbiker ist so lächerlich und interessen- / lobbygetrieben


----------

